# Debate Tonight, Be There



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

I can't wait to see how these two act in a debate. They must absolutely hate one another. Who's watching tonight?

Who are you voting for, vote on pinned up poll??????


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm only really interested in Bush's daughters. The election's already been decided. Kerry has no chance; he's perceived as indecisive. Now that they have those quotes of him supporting the war earlier on and contesting it now, I think he's finished. He also better put a lid on denying the Iraq/Al-queda connection, since they now have the news reports of Bin Laden's connection with Iraq going back to 1999.


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Fargo said:


> I'm only really interested in Bush's daughters.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Fargo said:


> I'm only really interested in Bush's daughters. The election's already been decided. Kerry has no chance; he's perceived as indecisive. Now that they have those quotes of him supporting the war earlier on and contesting it now, I think he's finished. He also better put a lid on denying the Iraq/Al-queda connection, since they now have the news reports of Bin Laden's connection with Iraq going back to 1999.


 can you send me a link of the connection? I'd like to show it to my co-workers. thanks.


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

Did the media agree to both parties demands? I know there was some issues how the debate would be handled by the media. Last I heard on CNN the networks haven't agreed yet. So, may be there won't be a debate at all.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

diddye said:


> Fargo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm only really interested in Bush's daughters. The election's already been decided. Kerry has no chance; he's perceived as indecisive. Now that they have those quotes of him supporting the war earlier on and contesting it now, I think he's finished. He also better put a lid on denying the Iraq/Al-queda connection, since they now have the news reports of Bin Laden's connection with Iraq going back to 1999.
> ...


click here


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Fargo said:


> I'm only really interested in Bush's daughters. The election's already been decided. Kerry has no chance; he's perceived as indecisive. Now that they have those quotes of him supporting the war earlier on and contesting it now, I think he's finished. He also better put a lid on denying the Iraq/Al-queda connection, since they now have the news reports of Bin Laden's connection with Iraq going back to 1999.


 Bush's daughters huh?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

does this mean that there aint gonna be sh*t on for those of us with out cable or a sat


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

It will be on basic t.v.

:edit:


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

its on half the basic ch.'s


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

how do you guys thinks its goin so far


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

KERRY


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

I personally think that they are both equal in this debate.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

did you just see that, bush, the delay didnt catch

















*GO BUSH*


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Passing a Globel test for pre-emptive strikes ? That could come back and bite Kerry in the ass.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i do wish they would have talked about something else rather then just the war

seemed to me thats all they talked about


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

They should/well discuss more in the next debates.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> i do wish they would have talked about something else rather then just the war
> 
> seemed to me thats all they talked about


 haha ur a moron shows how much you know about anything having to do with politics..

they will discuss other policies in the next debate

moron


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

User said:


> They should/well discuss more in the next debates.


 right on the news just said this debate was to focus in on the war and sh*t and the later debates

would involve the other issus


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > i do wish they would have talked about something else rather then just the war
> ...


 There's know need to do that man.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > i do wish they would have talked about something else rather then just the war
> ...


 i dont follow em at all







beside the state of the union this is the most ive watched


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

I think they were pretty even. Though I will tell you that I am Bush all the way.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

User said:


> Heartless-Dealer said:
> 
> 
> > mr.freez said:
> ...


 its cool man i have thick skin


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > i do wish they would have talked about something else rather then just the war
> ...


 nice respect


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

kevinhaeb said:


> I think they were pretty even. Though I will tell you that I am Bush all the way.


 Even???







Bush lagged so much in responses and statements, kept directing the "war on terrorism" regardless of the topic, his body language showed his lack of interests and intelligence.

Im not a Bushg supporter, nor Kerry.. but after this debate, Im swing'in more towards Kerry.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Kerry still has to do more just to break even with Bush IMO.


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Has anyone started a post about whose voting for who? If you would like to submit who you're voting for, go ahead. If you feel thats confidential, don't. Just try to keep this thread to a minimum hatefulness.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

User said:


> Kerry still has to do more just to break even with Bush IMO.


 Do more.. like what??

"Go to war with Mexico, after our enemies bomb Peal Harbor?"

Sen. Kerry towards Bush


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

That debate was such a HUGE plus for Kerry...Kerry clearly won the debate, it was even obvious to the republicans...I was watching some show last night, they said that the election is going to be so close, that whoever gets these undecided people will win the election, they also said usually whoever wins the first debate usually wins the undecideds, so its definately looking good for Kerry...befor ethe debate I thought Bush would most likel win..mostly just becaus ethe presidnt almost always gets re elected, I think Kerry is going to win for sure..


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > Kerry still has to do more just to break even with Bush IMO.
> ...


 That was a PERFECT example of what Bush is doing, Bush;s top priority should have been Osama after 9/11, after all Saddam had nothing to do with 9/11..Bush had no reason to go to Iraq..its a whole different war..


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Both men were playing the game well tonight, but Bush still proved Kerry is weak on the War on Terror with all his flip-flops. Kerry still hasnt stated his plan for Iraq face it.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Hell people, everything Kerry said tonight could change by next week.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Kerry owned Bush tonight!









Kerry 04 baby!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i dont think either won tonight ,


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> Heartless-Dealer said:
> 
> 
> > mr.freez said:
> ...


 if u dont follow them all... u seem to sure as hell have a strong opinion for not knowing anything about politics..

all i hear from u is bush, bush, bush

when half the time i doubt you know an ounce of what your speaking of


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Right good coming from a Kerry supporter.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > Heartless-Dealer said:
> ...


 i dont have the slitest clue what im talkin about and dont post very often in any of these threads

cause if it, guess thats what happens when i get my politic news from a bunch of fish keepers

that arnt old enoug to vote.

i dont post very often in the politic thread eithers, once in awhile, just thought id try to get

a mature conversation goin on somethin i thought was important


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

and let the bashing begin...


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

kevinhaeb said:


> and let the bashing begin...


 We all live for it.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

kevinhaeb said:


> and let the bashing begin...


 not tryin to bash, \

im not very politic minded though, less then most i suppose


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

im with ya freeze
but im still votin bush no matter what


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

delta said:


> im with ya freeze
> but im still votin bush no matter what


 yeah im leanin towards bush unless kerry pulls somethin spectacular out of his ass









i cant wait to see what the other debates bring


----------



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

Being a bush suporter, it would have been nice to see GW a little more aggressive, and a little less redundant. Kerry did a nice job with the delivery of his ideas, but he dodged a lot of the qeustions. He kept refering to his plan for Iraq and that Bush didnt have one. They when asked for specifics on his plan, Kerry did not list a single thing. Overall, it was a toss up, but in the end Kerry will end up biteing his tounge like he has all campaign long for not standing for a single issue for more than a couple of weeks.

Bush will that Kerry in the final voting.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

The real damning part is the only thing democrats are optimistic over is Kerry beating Bush. Everything else has went to hell, that says alot.

Anyways, I'm not going to personally bash anyone either just state what I believe.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> guess thats what happens when i get my politic news from a bunch of fish keepers that arnt old enoug to vote.


_*ZING!*_


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Come to think, how old is everyone in this thread ? Can some of you atleast vote ?


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Honestly, tonight's debate hasn't swayed a single person to vote for the other candidate. It's going to be the upcoming debates that will sway voters. If Kerry pulls something out of his blowhole, he'll have a chance at the election. As of tonight, debate or not, I really think Bush is going to take it for a second term.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

kevinhaeb said:


> Honestly, tonight's debate hasn't swayed a single person to vote for the other candidate. It's going to be the upcoming debates that will sway voters. If Kerry pulls something out of his blowhole, he'll have a chance at the election. As of tonight, debate or not, I really think Bush is going to take it for a second term.


 thats the way im seein it so far


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

i didnt realize yall were gonna be here when on or ida joined i went offline to watch
i think kerry did a good job but bush showed a lot of kerrys flip flops like no voted for b1,b2,f15,BODY ARMOR for our troops. bush gonna win

im 30 bean votin for 12 yrs


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

well I would like to think that voters are posting in this thread and not kids. I am 19 and have been keeping track of politics since middle school. I am also a political science major.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

kevinhaeb said:


> well I would like to think that voters are posting in this thread and not kids. I am 19 and have been keeping track of politics since middle school. I am also a political science major.


 i old enough to buy a pack of smokes, but i havent followed as close as i should have

and depending on how these debates turn out i might even vote this time around


----------



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

As just a little added note, I think these debates between bush/kerry will remain even. The one to be watching is the least talked about debate, the debate between Dick and the other John. That will be decisive and have a clear winner. That should act as one of the final blows to the fall of the Kerry campaign.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

cjdrew2 said:


> As just a little added note, I think these debates between bush/kerry will remain even. The one to be watching is the least talked about debate, the debate between Dick and the other John. That will be decisive and have a clear winner. That should act as one of the final blows to the fall of the Kerry campaign.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I don't believe everyone will watch all the other debates, people made their minds up tonight I believe. Dont know about Kerry though.


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

I just noticed that someone had pinned a poll on top for voting. Sorry for not seeing that first. I just voted, you should as well. No registration is required for that one.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

User said:


> I don't believe everyone will watch all the other debates, people made their minds up tonight I believe. Dont know about Kerry though.


 i think ill watch em all

i reall have no choice, i only have basic tv ,


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

In case you missed the debate here is a link to a summary....
Debate


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Bush said they have already trained 100,000 police over there and will have 125,000 by the end of the year. But it in reality there has only been 50,000 trained


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Bush baby


----------



## Ralphie917 (May 3, 2004)

I dont really see how anyone can say Bush won that debate.... If anyone was dodging questions and making senseless rebuttals it was Bush.

Even that aside, I can't really claim who was a winner. IMO none of these debates have ever had winners. I mean what are the deciding factors? - Who is well spoken? Who uses the biggest words? They both rasied their points, and that was that.

For everyone who claims that Kerry didnt say anything meaningful, i suggest you watch it again. I recorded it. Kerry had his references, events, and statements in order and well presented. Bush came back with the same old "wrong war. wrong time, wrong place" and his implications of Kerry being a flip flopper. Kerry addressed his actions about the flip flop. Stating it was better to admit a mistake and right a wrong than continue on the wrong path neglecting your mistakes all the while knowing them. It's not even a question of being unmindful or oblivious, it's simply being hardheaded and absorbed in the mindset that your way is unquestionably the right way.

Like i said it just seems Bush was getting flustered and retorted repeats of the same statements.

IMO the wits weren't evenly matched to begin with, Bush isn't a speaker. I took into account what was said.

The Bush campaign has made it clear that they don't approve of Kerry's military record as much as say the Kerry campaign. I saw Kerry reference his service/record on more than one occasion opening up a perfect slot for Bush to take his jab, he didn't...maybe in good form, because Kerry would opened up a can of worms on Bush's military background. I did however note that Kerry raised his points when asked about Bush's promises both pre-war and currently - and this all relates to the fact that something needs to change in Iraq, what we are doing isn't efficient enough.

I also noted no rebuttal of the US pretty much backing itself during this time, noting 90% of the force and 90% of the cost. I dont think anyone can rebut that.

But you guys can think for yourselves, it's obvious to see who I support. If i was supporting Bush i would probably just remain quiet for the most part and say it was a draw.

And again, I dont really consider a winner at these debates, people are debating it is up to the person watching to decide who wins.

Edit: For those who will say Kerry has no plan, do think it's all a bluff? He had two minutes and if anyone can give their plan for Iraq in two minutes I'd either commend them on being the fastest speaker in history, or laugh at sparse ideas and actions.

Plan

Plan

Plan

Plan

Plan


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Kerry is a better speaker and debater than Bush, that's for sure

I'm still voting Bush, or should I say Cheney/Rumsfed


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I don't believe anyone said Kerry didn't say anything meaningful, its his record that bothers me and others, rather you call it "flip flopping" are trying to please the democratic party or polls ect, its your personal choice.

IMO Bush did act alittle angry tonight, it showed in his body language and facial expressions. Truthfully, Kerry must have hit a nerve. I also noticed everytime Bush said something about Kerry rather good or bad, Kerry smilied which was alittle weird.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Kerry beat him on delivery

Bush wins by default, as his 13 point lead in the polls allows him just to show up, not screw up too badly, and still win the election


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Kerry is a better speaker and debater than Bush, that's for sure
> 
> I'm still voting Bush, or should I say Cheney/Rumsfed


 You would mean Rumsfe*l*d right!?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Im voting bush, but I was a little disapointed with his responce.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Im a Bush supporter but how many times cane you say "this is a hard job"...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Kerry is a better speaker and debater than Bush, that's for sure
> ...


You spelled it wrong too, girl: it goes a little something like this: L-Y-I-N-G--H-Y-P-O-C-R-I-T









What I'm wondering about is: how come all you Bush-supporters (Bush included) can't come up with anything but "Kerry's a flip-flopper" (who invented that word anyways). There's caution and there's stupidity (not taking a stance is as dumb as ignorantly plunging your country in a war that will be lost, and based on false evidence).
Bush can't do anything but repeating the same corny slogans over and over again (recycled from the first days after 9/11): the guy has a vocabulary of a frickin' five year-old, and that's ok - it's the president of the USA, not of the local kindergarten... Ask him an intelligent question, or to explain what he means with his slogans, and he blanks out, or at least makes himself look like a frickin' five year-old (mmm, the answers, the vocabulary: I think he indeed is one...







)


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Kerry is a better speaker and debater than Bush, that's for sure
> ...


 Yes, I meant Rumsfeld

I said Rumsfed but what I really meant was Rumsfeld

At least you knew what I meant; I bet all the others started googling like crazy trying to figure out who this "Rumsfed" fellow is









in my defense, this was written after quiet a few jack n' diets


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


 whatever, Kerry's a flip-flopper


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 ARRRGGGGG!!!!!!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

you can never talk sense into a bush supporter... they dont even know why they are voting bush... its sad...

everyone knew bush was gonna get grilled because of all the stupid sh*t he has done...

republicans can only find little things wrong with kerry, which is why he destroyed Bush last night!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> you can never talk sense into a bush supporter... they dont even know why they are voting bush... its sad...
> 
> everyone knew bush was gonna get grilled because of all the stupid sh*t he has done...
> 
> republicans can only find little things wrong with kerry, which is why he destroyed Bush last night!


 Yeah but Kerry's a flip-flopper


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > you can never talk sense into a bush supporter... they dont even know why they are voting bush... its sad...
> ...


 lol









so am I...


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> you can never talk sense into a bush supporter... they dont even know why they are voting bush... its sad...
> 
> everyone knew bush was gonna get grilled because of all the stupid sh*t he has done...
> 
> republicans can only find little things wrong with kerry, which is why he destroyed Bush last night!


Are you kidding me? Little things? Making a generalized statement like that is stupid. I guarentee you more people that are voting republican know exactly why and know the details than those voting for Kerry. It disgusts me to see all these college girls, who know NOTHING about the war or politics, to have all these bumper stickers and pins etc. I swear, its f'ed up, theres tons of young people who are just obnoxiously loud about being a liberal, and whenever I ask them questions about their stance, they are stuck with "war is bad". These people (it extends beyond young men and women) just jump on the bandwagon of Bush hating. So if we are going to make a generalized statement about people, then its my turn: Most democrats are pot-smoking hippies who want an idealized world which doesn't exist, where ever lazy person around can ride on the back of the hardworking.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

:laugh:


Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> you can never talk sense into a bush supporter... they dont even know why they are voting bush... its sad...
> 
> everyone knew bush was gonna get grilled because of all the stupid sh*t he has done...
> 
> republicans can only find little things wrong with kerry, which is why he destroyed Bush last night!


I don't know about that, Bush supporters in this thread have shown Bush didn't do that well last night.

IMO you can't talk sense into a







supporter.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

It's funny - I think after last night's debate, Bush's lead in our own p-fury poll has increased


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

> Most democrats are pot-smoking hippies who want an idealized world which doesn't exist, where ever lazy person around can ride on the back of the hardworking.










... pot smokin...


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> It's funny - I think after last night's debate, Bush's lead in our own p-fury poll has increased


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

:laugh: I never inhaled...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

and I've drank a ton of whiskey and vodka but I never swallowed


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

:laugh:
















I dont like inhaling... it destroys the "smoking weed" experience...


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> and I've drank a ton of whiskey and vodka but I never swallowed


 Spitter eh?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

winkyee said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > and I've drank a ton of whiskey and vodka but I never swallowed
> ...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

bush seemed to get upset at times... i wonder...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> bush seemed to get upset at times... i wonder...


 he was upset at Kerry's flip-flopping


----------



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

Ralphie917 said:


> Like i said it just seems Bush was getting flustered and retorted repeats of the same statements.
> 
> Edit: For those who will say Kerry has no plan, do think it's all a bluff? He had two minutes and if anyone can give their plan for Iraq in two minutes I'd either commend them on being the fastest speaker in history, or laugh at sparse ideas and actions.


 Kerry was given two minutes and asked for specifics on then plan. In the two minutes he gave 0 specifics. He did put a plug in for his web site, which was classy, but it seemed as though he didnt know his own plan well enough to provide any information on it. He was not asked to outline the entire plan, he was asked for a few specifics, which is possible in two minutes.

And on the comment that bush seemed flustered. I think anyone would be flustered if their opponent was using misleading facts and information againt them, and not given the opportunity to call them on it.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > bush seemed to get upset at times... i wonder...
> ...


----------



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> you can never talk sense into a bush supporter... they dont even know why they are voting bush... its sad...
> 
> republicans can only find little things wrong with kerry, which is why he destroyed Bush last night!


 Wow, it sounds like you dont really know what kind of people are on this site. I suppose if by "talking sence" you are trying to justify your presidentail canidate, your right you cant. And that main principal is not sad, it is quite importnat in these elections. We stand firm in what we believe in, and do not waiver. This is unlike your presidential canidate. I myself are getting tired of the slogan flip floper, but the term is based on a very important character flaw your canidate has. The does not stand up for what he believes in. He looks to others for their (the senate majority, economics, global stance) feelings, and if he is in the minority, he quickly changes is position, to be back in the majority. He did this about Saddam, he did this about the war in Iraq, and now he is doing it again with the new supplimental spending for the troops.

The argument continues, but I need to go get some lunch. Feel free to try to talk some sence into me, i would love to hear your views.

O yes, i cant leave your last sentence alone, sorry. Only a few things wrong with Kerry? He has not been president for the past 4 years. Kerry has only been in the senate changing in mind, and his votes, on what he feels is best for America. But to ask Kerry what he feels is best for America is a mistake too, because he would give you a link to the UN, as we know without their concensis, he wouldnt have a stance.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

i think a good candidate will change his mind and WILL adjust to what the people want...

If the prez doesnt do what the people want... why dont we just elect a dictator?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

User said:


> I don't believe anyone said Kerry didn't say anything meaningful, its his record that bothers me and others, rather you call it "flip flopping" are trying to please the democratic party or polls ect, its your personal choice.
> 
> IMO Bush did act alittle angry tonight, it showed in his body language and facial expressions. Truthfully, Kerry must have hit a nerve. I also noticed everytime Bush said something about Kerry rather good or bad, Kerry smilied which was alittle weird.


 http://mfile.akamai.com/8082/wmv/democrati...faces/faces.asx

bushs facial expresions to kerrys nerve hitting comments, there were a bunch of them


----------



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> i think a good candidate will change his mind and WILL adjust to what the people want...
> 
> If the prez doesnt do what the people want... why dont we just elect a dictator?


 Your raised a great point, thank you. Their inlies the problem with your argument. Kerrys decisions that he has changed have not been adjusting for the American people, but changes in politics.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> i think a good candidate will change his mind and WILL adjust to what the people want...
> 
> If the prez doesnt do what the people want... why dont we just elect a dictator?


 i aagree, stubbornness and in flexablity is not a good trai, try using that tactic in your day to day life with work and women and see how far it gets you, you cant just set your path and if things dont seem to be working right then just maintain that flawed path..

i love how the bush supporters come right out and say he didnt perform strongly inthe debate and that hes not a good speaker but still insist on voting for him, the whole point of the debate is to learn what the candidates intended to do if elected. i didnt learn anythign from bush last night, he proved what ive been saying all along that hes a horrible speaker and wants to run the country like a dictatorship, but he keeps telling everyone it freedom..

considering the way bush acts and speaks he is a perfect representative for his supporters a flock of stubborn idiots, unfortunately here in america we are out numbered by mindless over weight idiots.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

thank you...!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> i love how the bush supporters come right out and say he didnt perform strongly inthe debate and that hes not a good speaker but still insist on voting for him, the whole point of the debate is to learn what the candidates intended to do if elected. i didnt learn anythign from bush last night, he proved what ive been saying all along that hes a horrible speaker and wants to run the country like a dictatorship, but he keeps telling everyone it freedom..
> 
> considering the way bush acts and speaks he is a perfect representative for his supporters a flock of stubborn idiots, unfortunately here in america we are out numbered by mindless over weight idiots.


 I agree - let's all vote for the best speaker, forget about everything else

Maybe we could go around the country conducting toastmaster competition.. hey, I heard that Tony Robbins guy knows how to give good speeches, why not elect him ?

BTW,you know one guy who was an excellent speaker ? Hitler


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > i think a good candidate will change his mind and WILL adjust to what the people want...
> ...


 Who the hell is being stubborn? Many Bush supporters in this thread have said Bush didn't do well last night.

As for Bush running the country like dictatorship just sounds stupid, Debating for President and he's still a big dic right?

So in your mighty opinion all Bush supporters are Stubborn idiots, and IMO democrats are lions being lead by donkeys.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Hitler


 You know who loves illegally invading other countries, and is responsible for war crimes too ? Bush


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

This argument is getting old. You Kerry liberals do nothing but ask the same question over and over and though many of the Bush supporters have given you the answers you still ask the same question again and again.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Hitler
> ...


 No way can you compare the two! Dont even attempt such measures. Bush, in no way is trying to create a "master race"...


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> This argument is getting old. You Kerry liberals do nothing but ask the same question over and over and though many of the Bush supporters have given you the answers you still ask the same question again and again.


 yup ya hit the nail on the head their


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> This argument is getting old. You Kerry liberals do nothing but ask the same question over and over and though many of the Bush supporters have given you the answers you still ask the same question again and again.


 _ you _ havent provided one answer


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> This argument is getting old. You Kerry liberals do nothing but ask the same question over and over and though many of the Bush supporters have given you the answers you still ask the same question again and again.


 What's the difference?
As soon as you rightwingers run out of decent arguments (which happens frighteningly fast, btw: Bush' slogan's cater maybe 10% of all topics that deserve attention: the other 90% is a void...), the only answer on offer is "Flip-flopper" - don't you think that gets old too???


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Hitler
> ...


 You missed my point altogether

Do you have used car salesmen in Holland ? If you do, you'll understand that good salesmanship/speaking abilities and trustworthiness are two different things


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


As long as someone compares Hitler to Kerry it's fine, right?:rock: (don't say you didn't see what Jewelz posted - I don't buy that...)

btw: Bush would never be able to create a master race: he wouldn't even recognize it if it hit him in the face like a sledge hammer...

btw2: I don't buy used cars, so no...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > This argument is getting old. You Kerry liberals do nothing but ask the same question over and over and though many of the Bush supporters have given you the answers you still ask the same question again and again.
> ...


 I have provided several answers in the past. I just get tired of arguing with you guys over it.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> As long as someone compares Hitler to Kerry it's fine, right?:rock: (don't say you didn't see what Jewelz posted - I don't buy that...)


 HAHA that is such bullshit

I did not compare him to Hitler, I simply stated that just because someone is a good speaker doesn't mean that they can be trusted

Jeez man, WTF ?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > As long as someone compares Hitler to Kerry it's fine, right?:rock: (don't say you didn't see what Jewelz posted - I don't buy that...)
> ...


 Whatever....








I didn't compare Bush and Hitler either: I just mentioned some hobbies they have in common, so bleh!

Either way:
Bush is a flip-flopper too, na-na-na-na-naa-naah...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

you directly compared him... i think judazz was right on track...

there seem to be more similarities with BUSH and hitler than Kerry and hitler...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


 Great, I'm glad we've reached an understanding


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> you directly compared him...


 no I didn't, how could i do that ?

Hitler was not a flip-flopper


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > you directly compared him...
> ...


 yeah... thats true...









he was directed toward killing people and taking over.. like bush!


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

All politicians have some similarities to Hitler: Its all according to were your mind set is.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

the only reason i'm still posting here is cause I'm bored at work..

like ms. Natt, same old argument over and over again.. like it'll make any difference on Nov. 2nd

4 more years, baby


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

im bored at work too.. better look at boobie pix...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Hitler was not a flip-flopper :laugh:


 Yup, he was: "peace with Russia, war with Russia, Belgium first, no Holland first, aww screw it, take 'em both, peace with Russia after all (for now - one day we'll kick their ass, I think, perhaps), aww screw it, kill them red bastards" etc. etc. etc.
Very tiring to listen to


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Hitler was not a flip-flopper :laugh:
> ...


 the Russian thing - that's more of a betrayal than flip-flopping

cheap shot of all time - attacking after signing a peace pact.. You know that Hitler was the ONLY person Stalin ever trusted ?

but that's a topic for a whole different conversation...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Hitler
> ...


 responsable for war crimes and refused to join the world court (what ever its called) because he knows the things hes doing could lead him to being tried for war crimes, he stated in his speach last night that he did not sign the documentattion for the world court, because he know what hes doing is wrong and does not want to be held accountable for his actions, just like fat people want to blame mcdonalds and not take responsability for stuffing there faces..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> btw: Bush would never be able to create a master race: he wouldn't even recognize it if it hit him in the face like a sledge hammer...
> 
> btw2: I don't buy used cars, so no...


 Ha Ha Ha HA Ha Ha.... LOL LOL.. hes a dumb monkey...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

People can make sh*t up al they want comparing Bush to Hitler etc, etc. They make it seem like Bush is sooo obviously a bad guy and a war criminal (Yeah, RIGHT! HAHAHA) Yet he still has a double digit lead in the polls, and its because he is the candidate that best represents the peoples ideals. If the democrats had their way the US would be a socialist state.

All I can say is, I'm glad the vocal minority is just that: a small annoying group that will go away after Bush gets re-elected. W'04


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


 the world court is a joke do ya want our military and leaders tried by foreigners? maybe france or some middle east country i dont think so.
and i dont remember that part of debate he said troops and never said he knows what he is doing is wrong cuz its not
i think most kerry supporters want or wanted
saddam to keep killin his own people (genocide)
terrorists to grow and grow
a prez that wants the un to tell us what to do
dr anthrax and dr germ to go to terrorists
a prez that has called military personnel war criminals
a prez that dont make decisions (just look at his voting record in senate)
a prez that says one thing then his pr guys say another
a prez that tries to vote down a bill then gets what was gonna be banned in that bill
a prez that want to talk nicely to terrorists but slams our allies and poss allies

i could go on but like most kerry supporters ya wont listen


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

or.... we can keep bush... A CULPRIT of GENOCIDE himself!


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

id still like to know how bush is comittin genocide


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> All I can say is, I'm glad the vocal minority is just that: a small annoying group that will go away after Bush gets re-elected. W'04


 *A-MOTHERFUCKING-MEN !!! *









Well they may never really go away, they'll probably continue to bitch and be annoying.. but who cares, really ?


----------



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> i love how the bush supporters come right out and say he didnt perform strongly inthe debate and that hes not a good speaker but still insist on voting for him, the whole point of the debate is to learn what the candidates intended to do if elected. i didnt learn anythign from bush last night, he proved what ive been saying all along that hes a horrible speaker and wants to run the country like a dictatorship, but he keeps telling everyone it freedom..
> 
> considering the way bush acts and speaks he is a perfect representative for his supporters a flock of stubborn idiots, unfortunately here in america we are out numbered by mindless over weight idiots.


 I am so glad that you are not voting for Bush. Because for me to have anything in common with a person of your intelligence (or lack there of) would be a travesty. Your comments are inferring that you vote on a president based on their public speaking abilities?? What?? are you serious. Last night proved all along what YOU have been saying about Bushs ability to public speak?? What?? I hope you didnt come up with that all by yourself. Bush has admitted he is a poor pubic speaker from the time he took over office. It is not a shock to me that you didnt learn anything last night....or ever.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> or.... we can keep bush... A CULPRIT of GENOCIDE himself!


 Please do explain how you thought this crap up?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

cjdrew2 said:


> I am so glad that you are not voting for Bush. Because for me to have anything in common with a person of your intelligence (or lack there of) would be a travesty. Your comments are inferring that you vote on a president based on their public speaking abilities?? What?? are you serious. Last night proved all along what YOU have been saying about Bushs ability to public speak?? What?? I hope you didnt come up with that all by yourself. Bush has admitted he is a poor pubic speaker from the time he took over office. It is not a shock to me that you didnt learn anything last night....or ever.
> 
> :laugh:


 of course i would vote on a candidate based on there ability to speak/ publicly explain how they would run the country, if the candidate cant articulate there policys then how the hell am i supposed to know what they plan on doing.. i dont understand head sctraching mumbling and grunting and im not a mind reader so how am i supposed to know if bush is suppoed to continue on like nepolean with hiis pre-emptive strike policy..

he's trying to conqure the mideast and breed more terrorist and create more terrorist training grounds.. im sorry bt so far a free iraq has proved to be nothing but a swamming nest of insurgents and terrorist play ground, unless the iraqis can get control of there country its not going to get better, terrorist will be able to go and set up camp there, then we will be able to link iraq to the next 9/11 and will be bush's fault for destablizing the country..

we should have continued our focus on afganistan until the job was completely done, biun laden was captured or killed and afganistan was free of the terrorist problem they are still facing, we dont hear about the ish still going on there because theres more going on in iraq, there are still areas of afganistan under the control of warlords and they are still chasing after bin laden, we could have sent more troops there and finished the job if we haddent diverted efforts to iraq.. the threat iraq posed pre invasion was containable and didnt require a huge expense and loss of lives if handled correctly, as we know now there were no weapons of mass destruction..

also bush is a flip flopper to, he says your either with us or against us in the war on terror yet we have patched relations with momar quadaffi and lybia, and they were state or terrorist for years. so they decided to retire and now we can be buddies again?


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> This argument is getting old. You Kerry liberals do nothing but ask the same question over and over and though many of the Bush supporters have given you the answers you still ask the same question again and again.


 Wow, you are definately the last person that should say that..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > This argument is getting old. You Kerry liberals do nothing but ask the same question over and over and though many of the Bush supporters have given you the answers you still ask the same question again and again.
> ...


 Oh?! How so?


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > This argument is getting old. You Kerry liberals do nothing but ask the same question over and over and though many of the Bush supporters have given you the answers you still ask the same question again and again.
> ...


 I agree 100%


----------

